# Christmas Moss, mini moss and dwarf sag



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Depends on how dense the christmas moss (or any moss for that matter) is coming in at. If it is, then you can always thin it out by slowly unraveling it. You're gonna have to do this anyway if you're gonna make a mosswall out of it since you have to weave it into the piece that's gonna be used as the wall.

As for the rate of growth, I'm not quite sure. I've only kept java and nano moss before, which are decent growers. 

Is the mini moss the same as erect moss? The nano moss that I'm referring to above was from something that Gomes sent me awhile back. In general, that should be adequate light to grow moss, since they don't require that much lighting (they still benefit from higher lighting and a balanced tank).

Dwarf sag would make a decent carpet plant if you were able to get it going. You have to make sure that you prune it out every once in awhile since it tends to shade itself as it grows in (it's a quick grower compared to the other plants used for carpets). It tends to look more like an unmowed lawn versus a carpet as it spreads out (i.e. I prefer either using hairgrass or glosso as a carpet instead).


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

the mini moss is the same as the nano moss I believe. I am going for the uncut lawn look since I will have dwarf hairgrass in my 12. Hope this will look nice. Thanks I still want to know about that x-mas moss though


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I had Xmas moss and I wasn't impressed. It grew very slowly for me and ended up looking like javamoss anyways. I am growing some taiwan moss now and it also looks like java moss.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

hmm...well I'm thinking of just putting the x-mas moss on my huge peice of wood thats in my 55 and leaving the wisteria there, maybe when the wood gets alot of x-mas moss on it that I can use some clippings off that and put it onto the wall. Still it will look cool. It will be like a real x-mas tree! haha


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I build a moss wall in my 10 gal by combining two plastic sheets with holes (available in the arts/crafts sections) and placing little pieces of Christmas moss in between, trying for equal distribution.

It doesn't grow as fast as Ambulias, but after a few weeks the plastic is totally invisible. It looks like Javamoss -- same green color -- but instead of single strands that grow into the foreground of the tank and need to be cut back weekly, it grows much more compact without taking up too much space.

I am glad I did the switch between the mosses... even though it was a little difficult to rip out the established Javamoss wall and look at a piece of plastic screen for a couple of weeks.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Hopefully this will grow good on my wood!


----------

